# Bullshark sighting at SPSP!



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I think I need a bigger rod....


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yup me to.
I fish 2 miles south of there. 
Would be nice to hook up with it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

There's been sharks around the Bay Bridge since it was built. Two 7' bulls were caught last week on hook & line at Fisherman's Bay which is just north of the Nanticoke River.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

what should we do if we catch one on the surf?


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

MulGoGi said:


> what should we do if we catch one on the surf?


RUN!! Hahaha


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Here's an article about it.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/features/green/blog/bs-md-shark-sandy-point-20140722,0,3414871.story


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

MulGoGi said:


> what should we do if we catch one on the surf?


Shark meat a really good but the problem is with high mercury levels since they are predatory feeders.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Mako and thrashers are the only good1s to eat also dogfish. The rest urinate through their skin ruining the meat.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

You just have to prep it properly. I've never caught one over 4' that I ate. In the keys we used to always catch small bonnet shark and they were good eating.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

From this morning folks










My buddy Jake: A nice bull for the matador this morning. 15 feet of water. 12 pound test on a bass rod. Just right.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

jigmeister said:


> From this morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a boat....


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess no one heard about the bull shark sighted at spsp that closed the beach for a while this week.

Sharks have been in the bay for millions of years, used to hunt shark teeth as a kid on the beach in north beach.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

this past weekend my employee said that they were using a copter to spot the sharks.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> I guess no one heard about the bull shark sighted at spsp that closed the beach for a while this week.
> 
> Sharks have been in the bay for millions of years, used to hunt shark teeth as a kid on the beach in north beach.


When people were freaking out about it I wondered what the big deal was. We know they're in the waters. It's not common knowledge? Really?


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> I guess no one heard about the bull shark sighted at spsp that closed the beach for a while this week.
> 
> Sharks have been in the bay for millions of years, used to hunt shark teeth as a kid on the beach in north beach.


I get your point, but to be fair, the shark teeth from the Calvert Cliffs formations are hardly from the Bay as we know it. Those are shallow ocean deposits. The current incarnation of Chesapeake Bay is only a few thousand years old.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PatapscoDad said:


> I get your point, but to be fair, the shark teeth from the Calvert Cliffs formations are hardly from the Bay as we know it. Those are shallow ocean deposits. The current incarnation of Chesapeake Bay is only a few thousand years old.


To be more precise, the Chesapeake Bay was formed starting about 10,000 years ago when rising sea levels at the end of the last ice age flooded the Susquehanna River valley.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

catman said:


> To be more precise, the Chesapeake Bay was formed starting about 10,000 years ago when rising sea levels at the end of the last ice age flooded the Susquehanna River valley.


Growing up on the upper Susquehanna (Binghamton) I assumed the Susquehanna river valley flooded every year?


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

pods said:


> Growing up on the upper Susquehanna (Binghamton) I assumed the Susquehanna river valley flooded every year?


Hey pods, I'm from Waverly, NY (Tioga County), so I know whereof you speak!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

PatapscoDad said:


> Hey pods, I'm from Waverly, NY (Tioga County), so I know whereof you speak!


You guys got killed in that last flood. I saw the pics and videos and that was Biblical.


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, fortunately most of the village proper is on higher ground, but the east end gets it pretty good. No bullsharks to be found, but the muskies might get you!


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah sharks have been there awhile years in fact,My co workers father back in the 70s caught a 673lb tiger shark at the bridge had a huge pic on the shop wall


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

People need to leave the BS alone. Their the only predator we have to lower the Skate population.


----------



## Doug81 (Aug 11, 2013)

A 12' tiger shark with a radio tag pinged way up in the bay side of OC today. Up near the rt 90 bridge


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

Doug81 said:


> A 12' tiger shark with a radio tag pinged way up in the bay side of OC today. Up near the rt 90 bridge


Holy $h!t. Where did you see that? Last month a clammer was bitten in the bay at Chincoteague.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

doomdealer said:


> Holy $h!t. Where did you see that? Last month a clammer was bitten in the bay at Chincoteague.


It's gLobal shark tracker app by ocearch. I just saw it today on there myself. She pinged in oc about 6 hrs ago. 



Doug81 said:


> A 12' tiger shark with a radio tag pinged way up in the bay side of OC today. Up near the rt 90 bridge


I saw that too. Big girl. I've seen sharks circling under the lights in the water from 50 bridge last few weeks. Nothin huge, 4ft or so.


----------



## Doug81 (Aug 11, 2013)

kurazy kracka said:


> It's gLobal shark tracker app by ocearch. I just saw it today on there myself. She pinged in oc about 6 hrs ago.
> 
> Yeah, this was it. I seen it posted on fb by delaware-surf-fishing.com then checked the site out myself. Pretty cool


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

Doug81 said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > It's gLobal shark tracker app by ocearch. I just saw it today on there myself. She pinged in oc about 6 hrs ago.
> ...


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

doomdealer said:


> Doug81 said:
> 
> 
> > I just downloaded it. Great, another way for me to electronically waste time.
> ...


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, we NEED MORE SHARKS in the bay..unless of course ya'll ENJOY losing half your gear/bait to stupida$$ rays and skates. In 2012, I caught some strange looking fish off the point at SPSP and even the DNR didn't know what it was, so I took it into my office at the US Fish & Wildlife Service and one of the better Federal Biologists ID'ed it as a striped remora (aka a sharksucker) at about 18" long. Yes, remoras can attach themselves to manta rays and turtles, but an 18"er, he assured me, was very likely attached to a fairly large shark. 

I caught it maybe 50yds from shore, bottom fishing for blues (on cut bait).

Oh, and in 2010, I saw a shark in the Potomac 100yds out from the power plant at the 301 Bridge. I was in a canoe so I couldn't ID the shark (was more focused on getting the hell out of the water), but from dorsal fin to tail it was about 4'-5' so the total length had to be closer to 7'...


----------

